# Here is my stuff.



## Scuba Diver (Sep 28, 2007)

Harman/Kardon 7.1 HTIB. Fronts, Side and rear speakers were replaced with polk inwall rc85i, center speaker replaced with polk csi40. 

(Original speakers are in my bedroom set up which includes a 42 inch plasma and Pioneer 7.1 reciever.)

105" Designer White Laminate screen. 

Stage area constructed for screen includes a pilar on each side of screen with riser below pillars and one step. Above pillars is a arch that connects the two and provides a finished look. The entire stage is black so it does not distract from the eye from the screen. I am sure a designer would have choose a nice shade of ......

Riser in the back for theater seating was also constructed and set on rubber feet for future Buttkicker purchase. No buttkickers yet. Maybe I will win some.  

Waiting for a Panny 2000 projector. Pre-order.

Acoustical foam on first and second reflect points. 
Acoustic foam behind seating position
Acoustic foam bass traps at upper corners.
Ceiling mounted foam above main seating. 

It is a DYI setup. About $1,000 on room. My biggest purchase is the projector, and will also be the seating that is not purchased yet. I built it so my daughter and I could watch movies together. My daughter said "daddy you are really good at building". Then asked if she could have a movie party when I'm done.  It sure feels good having the ones you love pat your back. I am not sure I agree with her completely but if she is happy then I am happy. 
:bigsmile:


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

My Daughter as well is adorable:daydream:


----------



## Scuba Diver (Sep 28, 2007)

Yes she is. :bigsmile:

I will post pictures at some point.


----------

